# MacBook



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

I've been with windows for a long time.......and then I got a MacBook for Christmas. I thought it would be fun, but I gotta say it's been very frustrating. Here's an example of my problems: I can get my e-mail OK, but the left margin is a little off the screen (just enough to be annoying. If I could just fix that problem, then maybe I could try and move on to other problems.

pjblevin


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

What program do you use for your email?


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

comcast.net


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:

I see you use webmail then. Do you use Safari as your web browser?

Have you tried accessing your email (via webmail) using Firefox? You can download/install Firefox for free here.

Have you tried setting up your email through OS X's *Mail* program? It's really slick. Here are step-by-step instructions from Comcast's FAQ to guide you through it.

Hope that helps. 

I'm curious what other problems you are having that are causing frustration?


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: I don't have any trouble accessing my comcast.net e-mail. But when it appears on the screen, about 1/4-inch of the left margin is cut off......and I don't know how to fix it. It certainly should be fixable. (Just a few minutes ago, I ordered "MacBook for Dummies" from Amazon. On the subject of Mac, I am one.)

pjblevin


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again - 

Yes, I understood what you first described.  

I just wondered if it was due to the browser you are using. That's why I wondered if you use Safari or something else? Have you tried accessing it using Firefox?


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: I'm using whatever browser came with the MacBook. The first day I got the MacBook, I saw an icon called "mail" at the bottom of the screen. I clicked on it, and was amazed that it opened my comcast e-mail.....with no setup what-so-ever. But there's that left margin that's clipped.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

OK .... I think I understand you. You DO use Mail for your email. 

That is odd that you did not have to follow the steps via that link I sent you to set up your email using Mail. I am curious if you had a CD from Comcast with software that you installed on your Mac (before opening Mail)? If that is the case, then the Comcast software automatically configured Mail with your information/settings. (And my guess is that may be part of your problem.)

But back to the subject at hand . . . 

When you have Mail open, does the top left corner have the close/minimize/maximize circles for you to use? (Red/Orange/Green). Or are they off the screen as well? Are you able to click/drag the Mail window? Does the issue stay the same when you maximize the window? Do you see your list of folders?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Quickly wanted to add ... have you updated lately? Blue Apple (top left corner)/Software Update.


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: Hey, I've had some good fortune. I left-clicked-and-held the pointer on the top portion of the e-mail page, and drag-and-dropped it to the right. Success!!! Now I can move on. Thanks for your messages, cause even though they didn't solve my immediate problem, I feel that I'll have a place to go whenever I get in trouble (which will probable be soon).

pjblevin


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: Thanks for the update tip. I just clicked on the apple, and there is some software that I'm now downloading.

pjblevin


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: I just now noticed that you had advised the click-and-drag fix. I had already done it before I read your post.

pjblevin


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

pjblevin said:


> Yankee Rose: Hey, I've had some good fortune. I left-clicked-and-held the pointer on the top portion of the e-mail page, and drag-and-dropped it to the right. Success!!!


Great! :up: You "clicked/dragged" as I suggested earlier:



Yankee Rose said:


> Are you able to click/drag the Mail window?


You'll get the hang of your Mac in no time! Have fun! Remember everyone was new to it once too.

Take care.


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: Thanks a lot for your help. I'm typing this reply from my MacBook. I feel like I've finally gotten a bit of a handle on this situation.

pjblevin


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

You are welcome.  Glad to help.

You might be interested in these two links from Apple's website. They are designed specifically for the new Mac user - to make things a little easier to understand:

Switch 101 - information for Windows users who are delving into Mac.

Mac 101 - A helpful, informative site.

Let us know if you have any other questions. Have fun!


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Yankee Rose: Thanks a lot for the links.

pjblevin


----------

